

Ask HN – What payment services auto-distribute for collaborative works? - wturner

If a team of people want to create and sell a product online , is there a payment gateway that will not only handle the transactions but automatically distribute the money to each member of the team based on whatever percentage everyone agreed upon? I&#x27;m basically looking for something dead simple like Gumroad that will do the diving up of each purchase and send each member their respective percentage. Light and simple are the key words here.<p>Thank you.
======
jcr
Well you're up late. ;)

I believe Stripe can handle dispersing funds to multiple accounts.

~~~
jcr
I knew I remembered reading it someplace...

[https://stripe.com/us/marketplaces](https://stripe.com/us/marketplaces)

"Stripe supports complex flows that span multiple sellers—and anyone else you
need to pay as part of your business."

~~~
wturner
If I read that I would have scanned the phrase " complex flows " ... and left
the page.

I guess Stripe it is. I was kind of looking for a UI analogous to the Toy's R
Us giraffe with a big "Buy" button attached, preferably with little mini
arrows labeled 'pay to' pointing to other smaller giraffes representing all
collaborators involved.

but this shall do. Thanks :)

